# MD (Millersville)-Beautiful rats for adoption, transport available maybe



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Millersville MD; transport may be available.
Contact: sweetpinkshabbychic @gmail.com (no space in email)

Sample pictures:

































Beautiful rats of all ages are available for adoption!

Thank you,
Raquel
*Contact: sweetpinkshabbychic @gmail.com (no space in email)*


----------

